# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 2/02/08- Progress?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: little late on posting the new thread. 

I have been craving cheesecake- so I went out and got myself some. first I tried the Weight Watchers deserts-- really gross and didn't do it. Then I got a sugar free version and it was pretty good and did the trick with a few blueberries. But now I am back on track. 

What about you?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm trying to study more and more each day, but I got lazy on the Pilates. Will do some after walking Pablo.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheesecake? Umm! Well, I think you totally can't deprive yourself of EVERY craving! I do like the jello pudding version, its much easier to make! lol

I'm doing pretty good on the exercising...We've been going on lots of extra walks and I've gotten on the Elliptical a few times last week. Although, I've been pigging out this weekend! Having friends over for a lunch/Hav playdate, and they brought a cake from my favorite bakery!! AND I bought a turtle pie. LOL! I am crashing from the sugar high right now, and I'm pretty sure I'll probably be allergic to something here later. eeks.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great on using the Eliptical Kara, for something other than a clothes rack!!

Maryam, when are you done with school?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy,
problem is, I can study at my own pace, which is great and problematic at the same time, too many other nicer things to do, LOL. But I plan on taking the next Step before my mom comes (mid March) and the last Step before I travel to Berlin (end of June). I'm usually very disciplined when it comes to studying, but I guess I get older and lazier too.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I did a personal best yesterday - walk/jogged 8.08 miles in my 130 minute window! Of course, then I had a shake, onion rings and small burger from BK and that was calories galore, but for most of last week I was good. I'm doing my best to keep my calories down today because tomorrow I'll be eating whatever we put out for game time. 

I only wish I were seeing more weight loss than I am. It's been frustrating. Only 23 lbs in almost 9 months.

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I went to the doctor yesterday and am sticking at that 15 - 16 pound loss. Not bad considering that I had a few days of the munchies. I also have a serious problem with cashews, they're my biggest (current) weakness. Haven't started exercising yet since I'm still having intermittent medical issues. Soon, I hope.

I did find one thing that serves to satisfy the sweet craving is a whole wheat waffle (Eggo) with sugar free syrup, a couple of fresh strawberries and a quick squirt of low fat whipped cream. Yum. I actually want one now -- won't do it, but mmm.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

almost 9 miles Wanda!!!---You are awesome. 23 lbs in 9 months is terrific== that is 2.5 lbs a month --- 2 and a half pounds that are truely gone. slow and steady wins the race-- and with all that walking I bet you have built up a lot of muscle that weighs more. 

I had a ghrrrr morning-- good intentioned neighbor brought over home made scones-- I couldn't resist-- but after not having any wheat for two weeks-- I had immediate stuffiness and itchy throat-- So incentive not to break again-- but boy were they good. Oh yeah I went for a little walk with DH and the boys yesterday!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope everyone has good will power today. Maybe a small amount of all the super bowl junk and then back to healthy eating the next day!

I had a so-so week. I went to a lot of catering things during the work week but tried to make good decisions. I didn't exercise as much as I should have but I put in a few tapes at night. I really should try to make myself exercise in the morning but I always feel like I don't have enough time.

Amanda


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ugh, I have had a terrible weekend. We had a Girl Scout cookie booth at the mall, so afterwards we went to Red Robin . I could have gotten something good....but I got a Bleu Burger and ate every last BITE!
Our school carnival was yesterady and I was in charge of a booth, therefore could get food. Ended up sending someone, so I had 2 hot dogs and cookies. OOh healthy! So I fixed myself a boca burger last nite w/veggies.
My exercise went in the toilet last week. My daughter was sick Thursday and we had a snow day Friday. So I only got there Mon-Wed. I have got to get back into it. Everything hurts today from all the set up and clean up work at the carnival. 
I was down 1.5 this week. I am about 1.5 shy of a 60lb weight loss since September. So i just keep plugging away!
Have a good rest of the weekend!:biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've had a really good week, I am back on the Nutra System Plan. Making sure I eat several times a day. For exercise Smarty and I are getting the burn pile ready in the side yard. Lots of bending and pulling every time we go out, I also started the ditch for our invisible fence. Monday to today 4 lbs I know that is mostly water but I’ll take it.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Very, very bad week.......... My Mom passed away yesterday morning after a long week in the hospice unit. So, I got zero exercise and the I won't touch the scale because the doctor but me on Prednisone for TMJ so I bet my weight is up. He asked me if I have stress. LOL No>>>>>>>>>>>> Not at all.

I hope to be back on track at the middle of this week. 

Glad to hear others are doing well. And for the others who had a stinky week like me, there is always next week. Keep the faith. :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rita, I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Rita, I am so sorry about your mom. Hugs!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thought I'd inject a little humor here. I figure we could all use a laugh as we continue to deprive ourselves :biggrin1: You may have read this before but, I thought it fit best in a thread where diets are being discussed. Enjoy!

_Yesterday I was buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for the puppies,
Dallas and Smokey, at Wal-Mart and was waiting in the checkout line. A woman
behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her no, I didn't have a
dog, and that I was starting the Purina Diet again. Although I
probably shouldn't, because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that
I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with
tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. I told her
that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is
to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or
two every time you feel hungry and that the food is nutritionally
complete so I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that
practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story.)
Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food
poisoned me. I told her no; I stepped off a curb to sniff an Irish
Setter's butt and a car hit us both. I thought the guy behind her was going to
have a heart attack, he was laughing so hard!!!_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that get's five pounds up ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, now I have to clean the coffee off my computer screen and desk. This is so funny I'm passing on to my friends. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:Sorry, Sandi! I should have given an "empty your mouth" warning.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh. Leslie. LMAO. ound: ound:

Didn't the lady in line have any clue that you were joking? I would have loved to seen her face. 

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rita~ It's a joke. I didn't actually do it myself


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

What a great story! I have to pass that on to our unofficial "weight observers" group at work. I've actually made it to the gym once but have to go out of town, so that will be it for the week. Airline food should help the diet.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Rita~ It's a joke. I didn't actually do it myself


ound: ound: OK Leslie. I am a little out of it. LOL


----------

